# Couldn't Resist!!!



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Juat arrived today!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one!!


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

....Coool


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

And while i am at it another recent arrival....................


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bareges said:


> And while i am at it another recent arrival....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should keep an eye out for the older models as well, some are really cool









Curtesy of Foggy, Xantiagib & Roy, thanks Guys









*Vostok Komanderski cal 2414,17 Jewel Manual Wind*










With thanks to Mr P groom









*Vostok 1980`s 21 jewel 2146 Automatic Movement*










And thanks to a Californian called Wallace @12 years ago









*Vostok Amphibia, 17 Jewel 2414A c1980`s*


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

mach 0.0013137,

You are absolutely right.

I also have a paratrooper in that strange green/blue and a blue faced sub commander both I believe in the Komanderskie range. Both rather nice if a tad difficult to read in bright light.

I had bid (but was pipped at the post) for an old but rather tatty Vostok with the 3AKA3 ****(?) at the bottom of the face that I have seen mentioned here as being something to look for.

I am currently awaiting a new Strela (black faced 3133.......have to try and find a 3017 if I can !).


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Bareges said:


> .....have to try and find a 3017 if I can !).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3017's are more common than you think - its the price that is the problem

ebay seems to be the only place though its a bit quiet at the moment with regards to 3017's

a very nice white dialed Sekonda one went for Â£130 recently

(a bargain if you consider how rare they are in good condition and black dialed ones usually fetch more)


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Xantiagib,

Good morning and thank you for your input - very helpful.................may have to consider the 'white faced' ones as well in the light of what you have experienced.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

A question about these older manual winds, do they have a screw down crown like the new ones? You know that swivelling arrangement.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

DavidH said:


> A question about these older manual winds, do they have a screw down crown like the new ones? You know that swivelling arrangement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I love amphibias, if my Neptun had a better bracelet it would get more wrist time.









I suppose it could be re-cased into a "conventional" case and a better quality bracelet fitted but then it wouldn't be a Neptun any more.









I have an "urge" for another amphib because of this thread.


----------

